# Loomis and DHL Alliance?



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I saw a billboard in downtown Toronto today announcing the "strategic alliance" of DHL and Loomis Courier services. All I could think of was--are those companies still around? I thought they went out of business years ago!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I see a DHL truck in our neighbourhood about once a week. I can't remember the last Loomis truck I saw.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

DHL bought out Loomis Courier quite awhile ago and integrated it into its operations. All the Loomis trucks became DHL trucks. Now Transforce has bought the Canadian assets of DHL, and will be operating it domestically as Loomis (again), but it's going to be allied with DHL for international shipping.

News Release


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I used Loomis long, long ago. Almost forgot about them! Interesting that they thought the name was worth resurrecting


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have no experience with Loomis, but I do not like DHL. So Loomis is already a better name plate for myself.


----------

